# Who are your three favorite composers for solo keyboard?



## Xisten267

Including here piano, clavichord, harpsichord, organ and any other keyboard instrument.

You can change your vote later if you wish.


----------



## Art Rock

Bach, Chopin, and......... Reger (not on the list).


----------



## Bulldog

Bach way ahead of the others. Then Haydn and Froberger.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ravel (not on the list)
Medtner
Scriabin




Scriabin is probably my favourite.

Runners up - Sorabji, Alkan, Chopin and Debussy.

Edit: Faure's good too 😄

That's to say nothing of Liszt........


----------



## premont

Not that difficult:

JS Bach
Beethoven
Froberger (others)


----------



## mbhaub

Anton Rubinstein (not on the list)


----------



## MusicInTheAir

Xisten267 said:


> Including here piano, clavichord, harpsichord, organ and any other keyboard instrument.
> 
> You can change your vote later if you wish.


I would've liked to see Rameau on this list. I chose Schubert, Beethoven and Chopin.


----------



## SanAntone

Frescobaldi
Froberger
Couperin (Louis & François)
Rameau
Bach
Soler


----------



## Prodromides

Organ - Jolivet
Harpsichord - Ohana
Accordion - Nordheim


----------



## justekaia

JS Bach
Debussy
Messiaen


----------



## clavichorder

I voted Scriabin, Medtner and Bach. But Ravel, Debussy, Schumann and Beethoven are also contenders.


----------



## clavichorder

And an honorable mention to Faure and Schubert, whose works I am incredibly fond of for solo piano. Faure in particular has a very cool keyboard output, very underrated.


----------



## Red Terror

It's astounding that C.P.E. is so under appreciated.


----------



## golfer72

Schubert, Brahms , Rachmaninoff. Currently on a Medtner kick however


----------



## Kreisler jr

The poll does not seem to be restricted to 3, so one could cheat. I was tempted but voted JS Bach, Beethoven, Chopin. If 4, I'd have put Schumann next. Schumann is more uneven but at best more interesting, whereas Chopin seems more important for _piano music_


----------



## Philidor

Bach
Beethoven
Messiaen

Closely following:
Franck (for organ)
Sweelinck
Buxtehude (for organ)
Domenico Scarlatti
Chopin
Liszt
Reger (for organ)
Prokofiev
Scriabin


----------



## Xisten267

Kreisler jr said:


> *The poll does not seem to be restricted to 3, so one could cheat.* I was tempted but voted JS Bach, Beethoven, Chopin. If 4, I'd have put Schumann next. Schumann is more uneven but at best more interesting, whereas Chopin seems more important for _piano music_


It _is_ restricted to 3 options. If one picks more an clicks "vote" he gets an error message (I know because I already did the test). 

In the old days, when there wasn't an option for restricting number of votes, many members did cheat. Fortunately to us who enjoy making polls (and see their results), the new TC added a number of improvements to it's poll system.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Rachmaninoff, Debussy, Beethoven.
But where were Ravel and Mompou on the poll?


----------



## RobertJTh

Make mine the three B's.


----------



## starthrower

Debussy
Ravel
Beethoven


----------



## Ulrich

Chopin
Schubert
Beethoven


----------



## lextune

I could only narrow it down to a top five, and that was hard enough, so I didn't vote. 

But here is my top five chronologically, (also basically the five composers I play the most).

Beethoven
Chopin
Liszt
Debussy
Scriabin


----------



## Marc

Top 5 of the most listened to during the, say, last 10 years (I picked the first 3 in the poll):

Bach
Beethoven
Buxtehude

Chopin
Mozart

It's nice to listen to keyboard music in general though, I can enjoy f.i. a week of listening to a bunch of French baroque harpsichord masters, like the Couperins, Rameau, the Forquerays, D'Anglebert, Chambonnières, dudes like that.
And then switch to Schubert and Chopin, yeah... love them keys.


----------



## Marc

Since good ole Buxy is not in the list, here's a nice example of why I love this man.
(His organ stuff is better than his harpsichord stuff though, I have to add that.)

Piece starts around 0:20.


----------



## Xisten267

I wish I had included Froberger in this poll, as he would have received at least 3 votes so far. I could have removed Sweelinck or Couperin (both without votes in the moment) to place him in.

From the polls I created in the past few weeks, this one seems to be the most inexact in my choice of the options: about 20% of the members who participated selected _Other(s)_ already.


----------



## Wigmar

Bach, J. S.
Beethoven
Brahms


----------



## justekaia

beethoven 
albeniz
debussy


----------



## Bone

1. Chopin
2. Ligeti
3. Mozart / Beethoven (Gawd I’m such a dang cheater)


----------



## Rogerx

1, Bach
2. Chopin.
3. Schubert
Scarlatti as reserve


----------



## Neo Romanza

My faves: Debussy, Ravel and Bartók. Other favorites: Rachmaninov, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Szymanowski, Grieg, Sibelius, Scriabin, Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Berg, Ligeti et. al.


----------



## Nate Miller

Wigmar said:


> Bach, J. S.
> Beethoven
> Brahms


me too


----------



## Gallus

Including organ? Well Bach first, by a country mile (and then some). After him Beethoven, and right now I'm listening to Cortot play his waltzes so it has to be Chopin third. But maybe I'd say some others if you ask me again later.


----------

